# Windjammer Landing weeks in II improving?



## Darren (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if the availability of Windammer Landing weeks in II are improving?

I have read that Windammer is in the process of moving from RCI to II so there are no weeks available in II yet.

We want to trade into Windjammer for March 2012 but I don't want to buy an II membership if there is nothing available.

Any info. would be much appreciated.

Thanks, Darren.


----------



## siesta (Apr 8, 2011)

I see more WJ units in RCI for exchange, but II has had bulk bankings throughout the year as getaways.


----------



## tashamen (Apr 8, 2011)

siesta said:


> I see more WJ units in RCI for exchange, but II has had bulk bankings throughout the year as getaways.



Yes, there is a huge bulk banking in Getaways right now in II, including for March 2012.  For exchanges I've only seen a few.

Edited to add:  There are units available as Getaways every week in March - prices are $749 for studio, $999 for 1 BR, and $1,254 for 2BR (for regular II members).  The prices are a bit lower this summer and fall.


----------



## vacationcrazy (Apr 8, 2011)

I do not think any of those getaway weeks have a kitchen in them  I do not see the K listed in the reservation and I asked II and they said no kitchens.  I don't know why a two bedroom would not have a kitchen????


----------



## Aussie girl (Apr 9, 2011)

If you go to interval and click on "BOOK IT" for a two bedroom it says there is a kitchen.


----------



## Darren (Apr 9, 2011)

*Was hoping to Trade*

Thanks everyone.

I was hoping to trade rather than buying a getaway.

But a getaway is better than not going at all for sure!

Darren


----------



## tashamen (Apr 11, 2011)

Aussie girl said:


> If you go to interval and click on "BOOK IT" for a two bedroom it says there is a kitchen.



Yes, hHere's what II says about a 2BR:
KITCHEN FACILITIES
Blender, Coffee Maker, Dishes, Electric Kettle, Full Size Stove, Glassware, Microwave/Convection Oven, Cutlery.

About a 1BR:
KITCHEN FACILITIES
Dishes, Electric Kettle, Glassware, Microwave/Convection Oven.

And about a studio:
KITCHEN FACILITIES
Bar Size Refrigerator, Coffee Maker, NO KITCHEN FACILITY.


----------



## Darren (Apr 16, 2011)

We just booked the getaway through II and the conf. cert. listed full kitchen facilities.


----------



## alanmj (Apr 17, 2011)

Darren said:


> I have read that Windammer is in the process of moving from RCI to II so there are no weeks available in II yet..



WJL owners are being given the *option* now to deposit with II, but most are staying with RCI. So weeks in II are likely resort-deposited weeks at this time rather than owner-deposited weeks.


----------



## Carolyn (Apr 17, 2011)

tashamen said:


> Yes, there is a huge bulk banking in Getaways right now in II, including for March 2012.  For exchanges I've only seen a few.
> 
> Edited to add:  There are units available as Getaways every week in March - prices are $749 for studio, $999 for 1 BR, and $1,254 for 2BR (for regular II members).  The prices are a bit lower this summer and fall.



Just be aware that many of these units only have A/C in the bedrooms and the Living area is open air. St. Lucia can get very hot and humid, even in the winter months.


----------

